# Backup apps...titaanium vs ?



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Currently I'm using ultimate backup pro from jrummy and I'm quite happy with it.

What's YOUR choice for a backup app and more importantly..why? UBP seems pretty feature complete so I don't feel I'm missing anything. This is coming from Titanium Free.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck Ti Bu ... all I get is issues and losing app data . Restores the app fine. But I dont like to lose 50 hours spent progress in a game.


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with Titanium Backup Pro. It's never let me down.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys any other thoughts?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## cboger (Jul 27, 2011)

never had an issue with tibackup. been using it for 2 years.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tibu works great for me. I've got it running backups, cleanups etc

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Oust appextractor. Its by far the easiest and fastest IMO. The paid key allows you to restore everything at once.

Sent from my Ic3d [email protected]


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

mild7intl said:


> Fuck Ti Bu ... all I get is issues and losing app data . Restores the app fine. But I dont like to lose 50 hours spent progress in a game.


It will restore your backup so you obviously didn't redo your backup/ backup your data again or restored the wrong one if you have multiple backups. I have NEVER had an issue restoring data and I've used it a ton.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I use mybackup pro. I've never had amy issues ever went to that from tibu I can also use the cloud service and backup too including pics contacts text apks, apks &data, system settings alarms etc... I can freeze unfreeze uninstall everything tibu can do but waaay better. Plus more. And the icon is cool too.









sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

mild7intl said:


> Fuck Ti Bu ... all I get is issues and losing app data . Restores the app fine. But I dont like to lose 50 hours spent progress in a game.


 Titanium Backup is capable of backing up all data & apps. Schedule a daily backup that includes all data & apps, you'll not lose your progress, settings, etc.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I have however noticed occasional "Hangs" in Ti BU. Mainly when restoring larger apps that I got from Amazon. Not an all the time thing but a once or twice thing.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Any time its appeared to do that for me I just waited and it eventually finished

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dmwagner (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't seem to actually freeze apps with Ulitmate Backup Pro.

It says it freezes them, but they are still running and will not be in the frozen list when I restart the app and or the phone.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been using Titanium since I got an Android phone. Never had any problems, and it's never let me down. I even bought the donate version twice (PayPal and Market) because I love the dev so much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edwards311 (Jun 27, 2011)

Had issues with TB in the past so tried My Backup Pro. Been using it forever now and have not had a single problem.....yet 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

mild7intl said:


> Fuck Ti Bu ... all I get is issues and losing app data . Restores the app fine. But I dont like to lose 50 hours spent progress in a game.


That's happened to like twice. It was the roms fault though.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jul 20, 2011)

TiBU. It's worked flawlessly for me in the 2 years I've been using it, supports backup to Dropbox, and has all the bells and whistles I could ever want or need in a backup app. 
What's just as important, though, is the fact that it gets updated pretty much weekly. This is a very significant indicator of the dev's dedication to this app. Any bugs are always quickly squashed (although I've yet to actually encounter one), and features are constantly being improved/added. Great dev, great app!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

